# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  مساعدة بخصوص السامسونج

## abdoo swiri

لدي هاتف السامسونج gt-s5570i لم يعد يعمل الويفي والبلوثوث  يعطيني ereurr وادا دهبت الى عنوان الوفي والبلوثوث يعطيني non disponibleجربت جميع الاكوام ومررت له عدة رومات لكن لاشئ  
فالمرجو المساعدة

----------


## abdoo swiri

هل من ردود يا اخوان

----------


## youcefaioub

اعد الهاتف لضبط المصنع ولك كود فرمتة
*
2767
*
3588
# بالتوفيق

----------


## kano

اخي قم بتفليش الجهاز بفلاشة كاملة

----------


## yassin55

سلام شباب كيف حالكم 
اخى ادا يوحدعندك بوكس متخصص لى سامسون ارفع الانفو الجهاز

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*المشكلة زو حدين يمكن ان تكون سوفت وممكن هارد* *السوفت حلك السليم هنا>>>**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الهارد الحل السليم هنا>>> تغيير IC BCM20780C0KUBG المتحكم ب**wifi Bluetooth القطعة مشتركة بينS5830 S5570  *

----------

